# Recommended Tradeshow?



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi all, I'm fairly new here, mostly lurking and learning.

My next big project is to upgrade my theater (from rear-proj HDTV set to front projection with screen, etc). I updated my house with automation (lights, security, distributed audio and video, HVAC, etc) so I am comfortable with DIY.

I'm starting to design what I want and am looking for a good "tradeshow" or conference to attend to see many manufacturers, see demo systems, etc.

Any recommendations? I see from this thread (oops - not enough posts to link) that I just missed one in FL. Any others coming up? I didn't find much via Google... just "theshowlasvegas" - anybody ever attend it? Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------

